# Paints and clay's safe for inside vivarium use?



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I want to make _glow-in-the-dark _mushrooms in my next viv. I was planning on getting a nice 20 lbs. of non-toxic tan clay and non-toxic _glow-in-the-dark_ paint. 

Is this safe for dart frogs? 

I thought it would be really cool, but the safety of my frogs comes first.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Bioluminescent Glow in the Dark Mushroom Habitat Kit

just thinking this might be interesting to try if youre going for glow in the dark mushrooms!

But I'm not 100% sure if they're safe for frogs or how easy they are to grow. I've never tried them myself, i just remembered seeing them on the Black Jungle website.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm actually making some as I type this. I'm using Sculpey oven-baked clay which is not clay at all but a plastic polymer. It doesn't cure until you bake it. For paints I'm using acrylic and some a cheap bottle of washable glow in the dark paint that I found at walmart. I'm planning on sealing the mushrooms after I paint them so hopefully the glow paint doesn't wash off. 

As far as the acrylic paints go, I have some that is out door rated and some that are not. I don't think it matters really if you seal them. I have used both of them and noticed that the paint rubs off when wet a prolonged period of time. to seal them I'm testing Hodge-Podge on some mushrooms now. If it doesn't work then I'm just going to get an acrylic sealer. The paints and Hodge Podge can be purchased at Walmart. The clay and acrylic sealer probably has to be purchased at a hobby store as I didn't see it at Walmart. 

Here's a link to Grimm's glow in the dark mushrooms http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/61504-avatar-mushrooms.html


----------

